
Angular 2 RC5 – NgModules, Lazy Loading and AoT Compilation - rayshan
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/08/angular-2-rc5-ngmodules-lazy-loading.html
======
ShaneXie
NgModule is a huge release!

